# What your V does when you argue?



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This almost seems like a taboo subject, but..... I'm going to bring it up anyway.

At this point in our lives, we have a pretty calm household and Oso isn't accustomed to too many arguments. This morning though, I got so mad at my husband.

Like most arguments, it was probably more about stress than anything, all is resolved now. Moving on.... as I reamed my husband, I was talking in a little bit of a raised voice and definitely a mad one. A few minutes in, Oso came rushing over and put his neck on my neck and his body against me (I was sitting down). I couldn't help but think what a sweet dog. I pet him he stayed there like that with me for maybe five minutes before he sat down and then resumed his regular doggy activities. 

All is fine with the hubby, but it made me think. What does your doggy do when you get upset or argue?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We had a similar experience yesterday, although it wasn't an argument. My husband and I were goofing around and he picked me up and was pretending like he was going to drop me. I was shrieking at him to stop and put me down and Ruby ran over looking very worried. When he did finally put me down she had a similar reaction as Oso. 

They really are protective and sweet pups.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I always think it's interesting to see how Oquirrh will react to my different moods. When the boyfriend and I argue, Oquirrh gets confused and will look from me to my boyfriend. Eventually, he usually starts to bounce off my boyfriend - jumps up on him, like "Hey, leave mom alone." Which is funny, because I'm usually the one doing the yelling.

Now on the other hand, this summer I slipped in some mud on a steep incline. Oquirrh was covered in mud from running around and when I slipped I paniced. Oquirrh came rushing over to me... AND started jumping on me with his muddy paws!!! That only made me slip more into the mud. I'm sure the whole thing was comical, but it was not funny at the time.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting topic!  We rarely ever argue, but if we do then Sophie usually comes and comforts me (even if I was the one who started the argument.....yes, I admit : ) After the argument, it takes her a while to get all cuddly with my husband again; she generally avoids him. I have wondered if it's his energy or his tone of voice that scares her, but she doesn't want anything to do with him and just follows me around.
If we goof off around the house, Sophie usually comes to rescue me. She'll get right in the middle on her back paws and will try to break us up pawing at us with her front paws. Once she's broken us up, she'll try and "climb" on me  
I don't think my baby V. Pacsirta takes sides or at least I haven't noticed it yet. She just does whatever Sophie does


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I was just noticing how Riley reacts when I get upset at Cooper! He is EXTREMELY hard-headed and I usually have to shout "DROP IT!!!" a couple of times when he has something in his mouth he shouldn't be chewing. Riley always tail tucks and runs up to me and shoves her head between my legs. It's so cute! I have to reassure her and let her know she's not the one in trouble. :


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby does the "roo roo roo" routine when voices get raised in our house.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We rarely argue but when we're goofing off Dozer gets very vocal. Well, he's always vocal, but its at us during these times. And then when he jumps at one of us the other makes comments such as "yea, get him. You tell him...save me dozie". You get the idea.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We've only had one argument/disagreement since we picked our boy up which was about a month ago. He jumped up on our bed like he normally does, then would look between myself and my boyfriend (whoever was "talking" at the time). After a few minutes of that he decided to lay down and put his ears back like he was scared. It broke my heart that he seemed to be so upset that mom and dad weren't getting along so we quickly ended our argument and went to love on our pooch. It's funny what dogs pick up on and how quickly they do it.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

When anyone in our house has a disagreement Chuck usually avoids it like the plague. Riley on the other hand will stand and listen, and when he feels like it should be over he barks until we stop and look at him. Then he snorts as if to say "that's better, now shut up so I can do other things" and walks off.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't remember the last time we argued, but when the voices get loud toward kids or anything else Lincoln just sits in his bed with his ears raised. Hes paying attention but keeps his mouth shut. Lol


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Our sweet dogs! Sounds like some of them are quite the peacemakers. How can you be upset when you have a dog leaning against you, visibly upset, in between your legs or barking for you to stop.


----------

